# aide pour remettre en état un macbook a1181 de 2007



## Loune46 (9 Janvier 2022)

bonjour,

je suis à la recherche de quelqu'un pouvant m'aider a remettre en état un vieux macbook pour y mettre une version linux dessus  mais autant vous dire que ma quête est complexe.
J'ai mis un SSDH seagate Laptop 1000GB et 4GB de RAM. mais, lorsque je l'allume, cela me fait un dossier avec un point d’interrogation. 
Quelqu'un saurait la marche à suivre pour résoudre ce problème ? Quelqu'un a t'il déjà mis un autre système d'exploitation que Mac sur un vieux macbook ?

Bonne année à tout le monde et j'ai hâte de savoir ce que je peux faire 
bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Le démarrage suivi d'un ? indique que le Mac ne trouve pas de dossier Système; Soit le disque interne est HS, ou totalement corrompu.
Le plus simple serait de retrouver les CD d'origine pour réinstaller MacOS.
Mais comme tu souhaites plutôt installer Linux, je pense que le mieux est que je déplace ton post dans le bon forum.


----------



## Loune46 (10 Janvier 2022)

Merci  en espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir,

De but en blanc, comme ça, à moins que quelqu'un se sente l'âme de faire un tutoriel complet, je ne sais pas bien par où commencer. Est-ce que tu es familier de ce type de démarche ? La première chose serait de choisir quelle distribution de Linux tu veux et cela dépendra de l'utilisation que tu souhaites en faire. Au plus simple, ce sera Ubuntu, je pense qu'une 16.04 serait bien vu l'âge de la bête.
Comme l'a expliqué Sly54, ton MacBook semble fonctionnel mais ne trouve simplement pas de système d'exploitation pour démarrer. Si tu viens de remplacer le disque, c'est logique.
La première chose à faire est donc de préparer une clef USB bootable de la distribution Linux que tu aura choisi. 

Dis nous si jusque là ça te parle ; ça nous donnera une idée du niveau de détail qu'il faut dans nos réponses.


----------



## Loune46 (10 Janvier 2022)

Oui ça me parle  disons que ça fait plusieurs années que je touche un peu en informatique je comprends les grand concept après parfois je suis perdue  mais merci j'ai essayé ubuntu et c'est en train d'être installé


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2022)

Loune46 a dit:


> Oui ça me parle  disons que ça fait plusieurs années que je touche un peu en informatique je comprends les grand concept après parfois je suis perdue  mais merci j'ai essayé ubuntu et c'est en train d'être installé



suspens ... Qu'est-ce que cette installation a donné ? Il doit probablement manquer quelques drivers. Le Wifi fonctionne t-il ?


----------



## Leonidoff22 (11 Janvier 2022)

Loune46 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis à la recherche de quelqu'un pouvant m'aider a remettre en état un vieux macbook pour y mettre une version linux dessus  mais autant vous dire que ma quête est complexe.
> J'ai mis un SSDH seagate Laptop 1000GB et 4GB de RAM. mais, lorsque je l'allume, cela me fait un dossier avec un point d’interrogation.
> ...


Bonjour.

Il est possible que ton problème trouve pour partie une solution dans un sujet que j'ai traité sur le forum se Zorin_OS.

Voici le lien   :   https://www.zorinos.fr/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=738

Tu vas sur la page d'accueil du forum et tu vas dans utilisation générale , puis problème système, recherche le sujet écran blanc de la mort et en fin la réponse de leonidoff22.

Jai installé sur l'Imac  de mon épouse (2010) Zorin_OS 16 . Cette distribution fonctionne très bien et elle l'a adoptée de suite (sobre, simple et facile d'utilisation et à prendre en main). Mais voici les pb que j'ai dû régler et il est possible que sur ton macbook il en soit de même.

Il faut que tu trouves une distribution Linux qui puisse tourner en live sur ton ordi : Zorin_OS 16 bien sûr mais tu peux essayer Gecko (je l'avais précédemment installé sur son Imac, Vois aussi Mageia xfce, Debian,  Elementary os... Pour cette dernière j'ai rencontré des difficultés. Pour être plus claire , j'ai rencontré pas mal de pb avec les distros basées sur Ubuntu...

Pour ce qui me concerne , j'ai appris de mon expérience 
1 _ Apple exige l'efi qui ne peut être désactivé comme sur un PC , à ma connaissance
2 _ Avant tout , il faut créer sur ton disque dur une table de partition  GPT puis une partition EFI et une autre sur le reste du disque dur.
Remarque : si tu as un point d'interrogation quand tu lances ton ordi après installation de ton disque dur ,  je pense que c'est parce qu'il ne reconnaît pas le système installé (table de partition + type du système de formatage du disque)

Pour l'installation de la distribution Linux de ton choix , retourne sur le forum Zorin-OS et suis mon descriptif. 
ATTENTION : assure toi que ton ordi fonctionne en 64 bit. S'il est en 32 bit il faudra une distribution Linux encore sous cette architecture ( voir DISTROWATCH dans recherche)

Je reviendrai sur le forum voir si cela a pu t'aider.

Bon courage


----------



## Leonidoff22 (11 Janvier 2022)

Ha oui !
Zorin-OS fait une distribution Lite pour les ordinausaures ... à voir aussi. Mais elle fonctionne avec XFCE ce qui enlève un peu le charme du bureau traditionnel... Dans ta situation privilégie des distributions avec un bureau légers.
Avant de te lancer , tu peux aussi tester différentes distributions sur le site DISTROTEST


----------



## Leonidoff22 (11 Janvier 2022)

Oups !
Tu peux regarder aussi sur YOUTUBE différents tutos


----------



## Leonidoff22 (11 Janvier 2022)

Quelques éclaircissement techniques :
Pour que ton disque dur (ou ssd )soit reconnu (ton ?) il faut que tu crées :

1 _ une table de partitition en  GPT avec GPARTDED (voir live Zorin-OS 16)
2 _ une partition EFI  de 300 Mio en fat 32 avec un drapeau où tu coches Boot et Esp
3 _ une partition sur le reste du disque dur en EXT4 , il me semble que dans GPARTED,  HFS+ le système de formatage de Apple reste en grisé et ne peut être sélectionné

MON CONSEIL : comme je l'ai dit dans le Forum Zorin-OS , dans un premier temps installe ta distribution Linux automatiquement sur tout le disque dur ou ssd.

Si cela fonctione, tu pourras refaire une installation plus traditionnelle :
swap + / (système) + /home

Ma suggestion :
1 _ swap (3 ou 4 G maxi) plus c'est inutile
2 _ / (partition système 50 G maxi)
4 _ /home ( 300 à 400 G )
5 _ une partition de sauvegarde intitulé /Linuxsave (100 G Oou +). Tu pourras sauvegarder sur cette partition tous tes fichiers /home , si tu devais refaire une installation du système (/) pour une raison quelconque . Zorin-OS pour cela propose un logiciel de sauvegarde intitulé SAUVEGARDE et selon les distributions DéjàUP

Sur le reste de ton disque dur tu pourras soit ne pas l'utiliser (c'est idiot) soit installer une autre distribution linux en dual boot. MAIS ça c'est une autre aventure.

Enfin à, voir aussi FEREN-OS , MX Linux , Linux Mint , POP! OS, Manjaro

Saches aussi que ZORIN-OS propose différentes présentation de bureaux dans ZORIN Apparence (Gnome , Win7 etc...)


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2022)

Le problème avec Zorin OS est qu’il ne peut pas être mis à jour simplement (apparemment ils y travaillent mais pour passer de la version précédente à l’actuelle, on en était encore à une méthode un peu trop rustique à mon goût). eOS a le même défaut.

L’avantage des versions “brutes” d’Ubuntu ou Mint (et bien sûr Debian, Fedora et une très longue liste) est qu’on peut faire des mises à jour simplement, avec passage aux versions majeures optionnel ET possible sans se fatiguer.
Si on considère de plus que les environnements de base (les Gnome ou KDE, par exemple) sont très souples et configurables, je pense que le jeu n’en vaut pas la chandelle.

Et en ce qui concerne les performances, KDE peut très bien fonctionner avec 4 GB de RAM (il fonctionne sur mon vieux MBA 4GB RAM de juillet 2011 (10 ans déjà !) sans problème). Et si on veut un joli dock façon Mac, on prend Latte (à mon sens meilleur que la plupart des autres, sur le plan du mimétisme et des fonctionnalités).

En tout cas, après avoir testé deux versions successives de Zorin OS et de eOS, je vais virer celui-là comme j’ai viré le celui-ci, et le remplacer par une Ubuntu quelconque.

PS : je ne dénigre pas le travail de Zorin OS ou eOS mais ce que l’on gagne en pseudo-mac-isme (ou Windows aussi bien), on le perd en souplesse dans le temps.


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2022)

Perso, j'ai Mint18 sur mon MB 2007.
En Dual boot avec Lion.
Les 2 fonctionnent parfaitement


----------

